# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Pyxidicula operculata.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, subo unas fotos de una tecameba que he encontrado en un bote al observar unas manchas marrón parduzca donde había recogido agua reiteradas veces. 





Invertir en ciencia no dará dinero pero si muchas satisfacciones.

Un saludo Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-mar-2017),HUESITO (05-mar-2017),Jonasino (05-mar-2017),Los terrines (04-mar-2017),perdiguera (05-mar-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros hay veces que las fotos que subo no es lo más importante como es el caso aunque sirve para documentar el tema.
Como os conté en el anterior post esta colonia de Pyxidicula operculata ha crecido en un bote donde normalmente recogía agua de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla ya con la experiencia me dio que pensar por qué este y no otro microorganismo?
La respuesta es que el agua de esta zona tiene un elemento primordial para ellos que es el manganeso con el cual construye los bordes de su teca o encapsulado. 





 ¿ El por qué de las cosas ?

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (07-mar-2017),Jonasino (07-mar-2017),Los terrines (07-mar-2017),perdiguera (07-mar-2017)

----------

